# Fishing rig



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Check this out. Pretty cool.









http://s796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/p1pe09/?action=view&current=PICT0017.flv


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess that won't work with catch and release.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I guess that won't work with catch and release.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> I guess that won't work with catch and release.


Sure it will. It's just that the fish will float rather than swin away upon release.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Pelleteer you are one funny guy ! The fish will float when released!


----------

